# Admiral McRaven's Life Lessons



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2015)

Former Navy SEAL, JSOC Commander, and SOCOM Commander William McRaven has some great life lessons for anyone, SOF or not:




> Admiral William McRaven’s Ten Rules to Change the World
> 
> 1)  If you want to change the world, start off by making your bed.
> 2)  If you want to change the world, find someone to help you paddle.
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2015)

Pretty similar in mindset to Gen Powell's rules for life, NOT a coincidence I think...


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 22, 2015)

Add in something about not being afraid to fail (but not making a habit out of it), and that's a strong list.


----------



## Leaddemon (Jan 19, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Add in something about not being afraid to fail (but not making a habit out of it), and that's a strong list.



Read the second page of the full speech. It's powerful.


----------

